# Help needed with tadpole



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

I was feeding the tads today and noticed one of the imitator tads had all 4 limbs out. Normally this would be an exciting thing... He hatched out of his egg March 15th so he isn't even a week old. Has anyone ever heard of an accelerated morphing rate? I put him in a bin at 45 degrees so that if his lungs develope he can get out of the water. He is just super small with no coloration at all at this point. I would ask if it had to do with the parents but I have other tads and there is no issues with them. I can only assume this is an isolated incident but was curious if anyone has gone through anything like this?


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

I know the rules, pictures or it didn't happen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Any suggestions or thoughts on this?


----------



## toadlicker00 (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow very strange! I have no idea but please keep us posted! Good luck


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

has there been any change in it since you took the photo?


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Nope, no changes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

can you take a better pic? Maybe a little closer


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

I can try, he is in a shoe box so he has places to hide and dodge


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow Tommy. ..that is a strange one for sure...hard to tell from the pics, but to you do the limbs look a bit stunted to you????


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Well I mean for the size I think it looks alright but it is hard to say because he still looks like a tadpole not like he is about to be a froglet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Tried to get some pictures but they are much better. Pigmentation is getting better but seems like it has a hard time staying up right and struggles if it rolls over on his back.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Well checked on the little guy today and he passed away. Looking at a imi tad that is about to morph it is just so crazy the size difference


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

What temperature has he been at?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

That's a bummer. Rather bizarre, too.


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah defiently strange!


----------

